# Starting again now my beautiful snowbaby is two....feeling nervous and guilty...



## zbw2010 (May 15, 2011)

Wow, FF seems like a life time ago and I honestly didn't think I would find myself back here, but I am and that makes me feel nervous, excited and guilty in equal measure!

Is there anybody else out there trying for an IVF sibling? It would be great to cycle with somebody however I don't feel comfortable joining a regular board due to the fact that I already have one baby boy...

My last pregnancy was pretty awful and we didnt think it was going to be possible for another, however a routine gynae appointment for my endo to discuss womb ablation changed things and now we are giving it a go, just the one, to see if we could be blessed for a second time around.

I made some amazing buddies on my first cycles so hoping to do the same again! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly, as you know, people on here are very supportive.  They don't care how many children you have, your journey is about what you want and no one will judge you.

I got amazing support on my cycle thread for baby number two.  Also don't feel guilty for wanting to expand your family.  Yes, we are blessed, but no questions are asked when people who don't have fertility problems expand their families, so we have the  right to want to expand our families to.

Good luck on you journey.

X


----------



## zbw2010 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks hun. I know the ladies on here are amazing. I just can't help feeling bad starting again when some of the most beautiful and deserving people I have been lucky enough make friends with over the past few years are still battling on.

How old are your babies now? Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

4 1/2 yrs and 13 months.  I always wanted two children and was very fortunate that both my fresh cycles worked.  I do understand how you feel.  We said we would just adopt a second child, but I desperately wanted to be pregnant again and experience  another baby.  

Infertility can be very cruel and there are people on here who deserve to get the chance to be parents and as we know from the media, some don't deserve to be parents at all.  But honestly, don't feel bad.  Perhaps look at the hoping for another miracle board.

X


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi 

I tried two cycles last year but was unsuccessful due to dress I think. Hopefully starting DR 7th August so maybe we can be buddies x

Good luck hon.

Dx


----------

